# Stuck in death valley - Transmission will not shift into second - 2014 2lt 1.4l



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM will pay to tow it to the nearest Chevy dealership. It's part of the warranty. Your car is still under full B2B warranty.


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

Unfortunately it has a salvage title


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TheMax said:


> Unfortunately it has a salvage title


Then it's anyone's guess. 

I'd start with fluid level then look for electrical problem like loose ground cables, check fuses and harness connectors. 

Good luck. Hopefully you're not too far from home.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, look for obvious stuff. Otherwise, I'd say there's a good chance it's something internal to the transmission.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Start by disconnecting the negative cable......then turn on the headlight switch.
Leave it like this for several minutes.

Turn the light switch off, and reconnect the battery.

You have performed the automotive equivalent of a 'reboot'

Start it up and see what happens......you may find it normalizes.

If not, well, there is no simple trans service beyond checking the level (and even that isn't simple).......but if the bottom of the car shows no leakage I wouldn't bother.......time to get a tow.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I live in the valley next to Death Valley and it is deadly. You will not find a Chevy Dealer, just Death. There is the World's Tallest Thermometer in Baker CA, but I think it has broken


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Start by disconnecting the negative cable......then turn on the headlight switch.
> Leave it like this for several minutes.


I like the idea, but given that in the Cruze the headlights are controlled by computer - that may not be as effective as desired. I'd have to check the book to see what is still powered "the old fashioned way" (I think the sun visor vanity lights are), but I've seen other suggestions to short the battery cables together (I'm assuming you've taken at least one lead off the battery!).


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

Im having a friend come out and pick up the car. I will check the battery option but I have a feeling it might be internal problems


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

TheMax said:


> Im having a friend come out and pick up the car. I will check the battery option but I have a feeling it might be internal problems


Where exactly in Death Valley are you? You will find about 4 or 5 Chevy Dealers in the Las Vegas area and a couple in Victorville, CA. I recently obtained a 100 mile towing policy through AAA in addition to my 7 year towing coverage provided under the various Chevy policies for this exact reason. Breaking down in the middle of nowhere, especially without water in the Desert can be very dangerous. I remember breaking down near there and it took 3 hours for a cop to stop. When he did he arrested the known Good Samaritan who stopped to help us as its against the law to offer assistance, go figure:iroc-cop:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Where exactly in Death Valley are you? You will find about 4 or 5 Chevy Dealers in the Las Vegas area and a couple in Victorville, CA. I recently obtained a 100 mile towing policy through AAA in addition to my 7 year towing coverage provided under the various Chevy policies for this exact reason. Breaking down in the middle of nowhere, especially without water in the Desert can be very dangerous. I remember breaking down near there and it took 3 hours for a cop to stop. When he did he *arrested the known Good Samaritan who stopped to help us as its against the law to offer assistance*, go figure:iroc-cop:


At the risk of getting political this is a direct result of the mindset controlling California's government about making everyone dependent on the government. I think that cop would have had a lot more problems after arresting me for assisting someone on the road. Problems like a Federal Lawsuit against him for violating my 1st Amendment right to freedom of association would be the start.

To OP: get your car back to where you can work on it safely. Hopefully all you're dealing with is low ATF fluid.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I remember breaking down near there and it took 3 hours for a cop to stop. When he did he arrested the known Good Samaritan who stopped to help us as its against the law to offer assistance, go figure:iroc-cop:


I tried to Google this and came up empty. I think something else is at play.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

What did the car go through to make it a salvage title?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I tried to Google this and came up empty. I think something else is at play.


What exactly were you searching for, its not like this was a news event in Barstow, gateway to Death Valley. Who knows, the man could have been a murderer although he wasn't, its illegal to conduct Business on our nations Interstates & roadways unless you are licensed to do so. Obviously the cops knew this person from prior contact. At *no* point did we discuss money (of course we would have taken care of him) and I thought it sucked they took him and his friendly dog away leaving his Truck probably to be towed.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> ChevyGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to Google this and came up empty. I think something else is at play.
> ...


"its against the law to offer assistance"

I think something else/more was going on. And it sounds like this individual had been warned, so it didn't come as a surprise to him.


----------

